# 2nd failed ICSI am so so sad



## hola69 (Nov 17, 2005)

Hi everyone,

Im so sad today after my 2nd icsi I found out today none of my eggs fertilised - they all degenerated. I feel so sad and low and dont know what to do anymore. Please cheer me up guys, love an hugs Lesley xx


----------



## poopy (Oct 11, 2005)

hi lesleyjane know just how you feel i have also had 2 bfns icsi cycles and it so hard to carry on but we have to   i have to go in tomorrow for a hysteroscopy before we have another go so i'm hoping that the consultant doesn't find anything.
Hope your going to try again soon and try and kep positive honey.xxxxxxxxxxxxx
love poopy.


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

Lesley i have replied to your other post hun  here's the link

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,41227.msg526334.html#msg526334

pam xx


----------

